
The Anaemic Domain Model Is No Anti-Pattern, It’s a SOLID Design - ptr
https://blog.inf.ed.ac.uk/sapm/2014/02/04/the-anaemic-domain-model-is-no-anti-pattern-its-a-solid-design/
======
ptr
I find it interesting that the SOLID principles can, at least according to the
author, lead us away from object-oriented programming and take us back to
something akin to the old C programs we used to have.

"If adherence to the SOLID principles is a property of well engineered Object-
Oriented programs, and an ADM adheres better to these principles than an RDM
..." \-- but surely ADMs can't be said to be OOD?

